# HELP!! Can we get divorced in England if we were married in Spain??



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry to plagiarise the Title and to bring up such a distasteful topic in the middle of a wedding related post, but as the thread is hassle warning related and it's a heads up relevant to what all the posters have commented….. 

If one does manage to get married in Spain, be it via wedding co-coordinators/planners or whatever, they need to be aware that the Supreme Court in Spain does not recognise the UK's authority to dissolve a Spanish marriage.

You can therefore end up being divorced in the UK and still married in Spain. The bill to put this right via the Spanish court recognised UK based solicitors (usually ref linked to the Embassy or Consulate General) will not be cheap, or quick. One to be aware off should the worst happen.

Obviously this is only a big issue if you ever own anything pre, during or POST marriage in Spain.

Anyone knowing different, please feel free to correct this if the situation has changed. I am talking about the law as it stood about 10 years ago.

Again, apologies for bringing the subject up.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty simple - don't waste a good Saturday afternoon in the first place.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Pretty simple - don't waste a good Saturday afternoon in the first place.


oh dear, you´ve got very cynical in your old age Steve!! Mind you the divorce thing is a good point, unfortunately (as we know), when you´re planning a wedding, divorce is the last thing on your mind - cos it isnt gonna happen to you!!!!??

Jo x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh dear, you´ve got very cynical in your old age Steve!! Mind you the divorce thing is a good point, unfortunately (as we know), when you´re planning a wedding, divorce is the last thing on your mind - cos it isnt gonna happen to you!!!!??
> 
> Jo x



you know, deep down, deep deep way down, I'm sure there's a soft centre to Steve!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Old, gay, estate agent, Daily Mail reader, Arsenal fan" ......I have been called all this on this forum and just this week!!No wonder my wives left me LOL 

I don't need to stay here and be insulted. I could toddle off and find my ex Mother in Law! What a woman - she could drive me to being any of those!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> you know, deep down, deep deep way down, I'm sure there's a soft centre to Steve!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Yes, I think so too. Steve you´re a babe really and we love you 

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Apparently, Oxford University professor James Murray has successfully devised a calculation which will very accurately predict whether a couple who have just married will divorce or not.

His study was of 700 couples and he followed up over 12 years. Astonishingly, his formula was accurate 94% of the time. Of course, though, it would automatically be correct about 50% (or more) anyway as about 50% of couples end up getting a divorce. But nevetheless the study is suprisingly impressive.

It does presumably assume that nobody changes, has therapy or couples counselling. We'd be keen to know if it can be used to predict which couples would use mediation or collaborative law which is something we try to encourage. 

Would I take the test personally? You have got to be joking, I'd be worried it would out the "hex" on my marriage!


Andrew Woolley
Woolley & Co, Solicitors 
Specialist family lawyers. 
Divorce solicitor Cost of divorce Getting a divorce Grounds for divorce


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, I think so too. Steve you´re a babe really and we love you
> 
> Jo xxxxxx


What was that song?
"You always hurt, the ones you love. The ones you shouldn't hurt at all"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the trouble with alot of marriages is that they´re just a romantic fling gone too far! 

Apart from the bedroom stuff, they´re essentially a business partnership that should have rules and guidelines for day to day living

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> What was that song?
> "You always hurt, the ones you love. The ones you shouldn't hurt at all"




Jo xxxxxxx xxxxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Mrs Doggy & myself were married for 14 years, got divorced (my fault), spent ten years apart then got back together culminating in re-marriage last August ............... say what you like but it hasn't been boring



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yours was a "Divorce in haste, repent in leisure" by the sounds of it. 

I wish you every success.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Mrs Doggy & myself were married for 14 years, got divorced (my fault), spent ten years apart then got back together culminating in re-marriage last August ............... say what you like but it hasn't been boring
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I think you´re extremely lucky doggy! If mine went, I certainly wouldnt have him back!!!!!! Mind you I hardly ever see him cos he´s in the UK working and stuff most of the time! 

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think you´re extremely lucky doggy! If mine went, I certainly wouldnt have him back!!!!!! Mind you I hardly ever see him cos he´s in the UK working and stuff most of the time!
> 
> Jo


Personally, I think Mrs Doggy was the lucky one .............. but ....... er................ don't tell her I said that eh



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Want a fight? 

My wife and I were watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed.
I turned to her and said, "Do you want to have sex?" "No," she answered. 

I then said, "Is that your final answer?" She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying "Yes." 

So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend." 

And that's when the fight started.... 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

I asked my wife, "Where do you want to go for our anniversary?" 

It warmed my heart to see her face melt in sweet appreciation.
"Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!" she said. 

So I suggested, "How about the kitchen?" 

And that's when the fight started....

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, grabbed the
dog, and slipped quietly into the garage. 

I hooked up the boat up to the truck, and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. 

The wind was blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the
radio, and discovered that the weather would be bad all day. 

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed. 

I cuddled up to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation, and whispered, 'The weather out ther e is terrible.' 

My loving wife of 10 years replied, 'Can you believe my stupid husband is out fishing in that?' 
And then the fight started ... 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

A man and a woman were asleep like two innocent babies. 

Suddenly, at 3 o'clock in the morning, a loud noise came from outside. 

The woman, bewildered, jumped up from the bed and yelled at the man 'Holy
****. That must be my husband!' 

So the man jumped out of the bed; scared and naked jumped out the window. He
smashed himself on the ground, ran through a thorn bush and to his car as fast
as he could go. 

A few minutes later he returned and went up to the bedroom and screamed at the
woman, 'I AM your husband!' 

The woman yelled back, 'Yeah, then why were you running?' 

And then the fight started.....

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

I tried to talk my wife into buying a case of Miller Light for $14.95. 

Instead, she bought a jar of cold cream for $7.95. 

I told her the beer would make her look better at night than the cold cream. 

And then the fight started.... 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

A woman was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror. 
She was not happy with what she saw and said to her husband, 'I feel
horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. 
I really need you to pay me a compliment.' 

The husband replies, 'Your eyesight's damn near perfect.' 

And then the fight started.....

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

I took my wife to a restaurant. The waiter, for some reason, took my order first. 

"I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please." 

He said, "Aren't you worried about the mad cow?"" 

"Nah, she can order for herself." 

And then the fight started...

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

My wife and I were sitting at a table at my high school reunion, and I kept
staring at a drunken lady swigging her drink as she sat alone at a nearby table.

My wife asked, 'Do you know her?' 

'Yes,' I sighed, 'She's my old girlfriend. I understand she took to drinking right after we split up those many years ago, and I hear she hasn't been sober since.' 

'My God!' said my wife, 'who would think a person could go on celebrating that long?' 

And then the fight started...

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

After retiring, I went to the Social Security office to apply for Social
Security. 
The woman behind the counter asked me for my driver's license to verify my age. 
I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at home. 
I told the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have to go home and come back later. 

The woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt.' So I opened my shirt revealing my curly silver hair. 
She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof enough for me' and she processed my Social Security application. 

When I got home, I excitedly told my wife about my experience at the Social Security office. 

She said, 'You should have dropped your pants. You might have gotten disability, too.' 

And then the fight started... 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
When I got home last night, my wife demanded that I take her someplace
expensive... so, I took her to a gas station. 

And then the fight started... 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary.

She said, 'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 150 in about 3 seconds.' 

I bought her a scale. 

And then the fight started... 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

My wife sat down on the couch next to me as I was flipping channels.
She asked, 'What's on TV?' 

I said, 'Dust.' 

And then the fight started...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

No wonder you´re single Steve!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"If the cap fits....."


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

He had those ready to go.......... under starter's orders or what!


Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> He had those ready to go.......... under starter's orders or what!
> 
> Doggy


I might be under starter's orders but at least I am not under the thumb


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I might be under starter's orders but at least I am not under the thumb


Oops!, Have I put my size nine in it again ............... I'm pretty good at that

I'll get me coat.......


Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, you have done nothing wrong! I was merely suggesting that the innocent dreams of all those young bachelors are crushed by the harsh reality of married life. In particular, that especially evil spirit the Mother-in-Law has a tendency of vacuuming the glowing flame from any husband.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No, you have done nothing wrong! I was merely suggesting that the innocent dreams of all those young bachelors are crushed by the harsh reality of married life. In particular, that especially evil spirit the Mother-in-Law has a tendency of vacuuming the glowing flame from any husband.



So you´re a confirmed batchelor Steve!!??? who´s gonna look after you in your doteage? Thats sad

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, I thought I was in the dotage stage already. According to some on here I already am! LOL 

Actually, sometimes someone does come to buy me a coffee - unless the friend has "too much to do". I look forward to that but mostly I have lived my life "like a candle in the wind. Never knowing who to cling to When the rain set in" 

Others would say my epitaph should be "I am a rock, I am an island. And a rock feels no pain; And an island never cries. ..." 

My thoughts? 
"Everywhere I go I get slandered, libeled
I hear words I never heard in the bible
and I`m so tired, 
I`m oh ho ho ho ho so tired,
I`m just tryin` to keep the ex-wives satisfied,satisfied".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, I thought I was in the dotage stage already. According to some on here I already am! LOL
> 
> Actually, sometimes someone does come to buy me a coffee - unless the friend has "too much to do". I look forward to that but mostly I have lived my life "like a candle in the wind. Never knowing who to cling to When the rain set in"
> 
> ...



Oh dear, Elton and Simon and Garfunkel!! things must be bad!  I hope you´ve not got any sharp ogbjects to hand?????

Shall I treat you to a coffee and fizzy water chaser tomorrow or thursday??? I´ll pay??!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Things are just great - life is sweet 

I am a young, rich Man Utd fan who is straight and reads the Sur. 

Fizzy water? That sounds nice!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

What the bloody hell is going on here? 

Steve Hall hasn't had things easy....let's cut him a bit of slack.

It all went bandy when he went to make a donation at the sperm bank and he got kicked out! 

Apparently once he gave his name in at the desk.....they showed him the door immediately.......as they'd been tipped off he was a useless [email protected]! And nobody was willing to lend a hand!

Poor sod phoned The Samaritans in desperation.....and even _they_ slammed the phone down on him!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> What the bloody hell is going on here?
> 
> Steve Hall hasn't had things easy....let's cut him a bit of slack.
> 
> ...


I was wondering why you werent here putting the record straight!! Steves quite sweet tho lol 


Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet? Another term to be added to old, gay, estate agent, Daily Mail reader, Arsenal fan?

I'd like to think she means it - think it's because she wants to borrow the yacht!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> What the bloody hell is going on here?
> 
> Steve Hall hasn't had things easy....let's cut him a bit of slack.
> 
> ...


I feel much better now ... an abusive post from Xtreme that doesnt include my name .... Hurahhhh


----------

